# Can you JB Weld a small hairline crack on an alloy wheel?



## 03 (Feb 23, 2003)

So I took my gf's neglected Jetta to have 2 new front tires put on.
The front driver side went flat twice over night.
There is a small 1"-2" hairline crack on the inside of the wheels start at the lip.
They said I would have to find someone who can weld aluminum to fix it or replace the wheel.
Would JB Weld hold strong enough to seal the hairline crack or should I just look for a new wheel?
If I have to look for a new wheel does anyone know where the cheapest I can get a VW 17" Long Beach wheel at?


----------



## 4x4fab.com (Mar 28, 2010)

I would never jb weld a wheel.........You could weld it up I guess....but I'd find a new one if it were me.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (4x4fab.com)*

can you.....yes.
Should you.....no.
You can check the classifieds on these boards for a wheel. Or you can have a shop TIG it. Most wheel repair places should be able to do this, and you can find them in the phone book or online.


----------

